# 942- L286 Release Notes and Discussion



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

L286 spooled. Early info says it addresses the following:

Fixes and Features:
· DMA Unconditional Map-down fix
· HDMI bus speed fix
· Fix for lock-ups when trying to manage Pocket Dish content
· Welcome Channel support added (the receiver will tune to the Welcome Channel when the receiver comes out of stand-by) This feature is not turned on, but has been added to the code


Also added:
Remove 'Disable' button for updates
New security features have been added

Info courtesy of Jeff McClellan


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

DMA Unconditional Map-down fix

What is this?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Just a guess as I dont have any official info about this, but maybe it is to improve the OTA channel info. Again, just a guess nothing from Dish about it.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Jon Spackman said:


> · Welcome Channel support added (the receiver will tune to the Welcome Channel when the receiver comes out of stand-by) This feature is not turned on, but has been added to the code
> 
> 
> Info courtesy of Jeff McClellan


That has to be one of the most stupid idea's they have come up with.
I would think most would want their receiver to be on the same channel it was on when put into standby. :grrr:


----------



## ebeeks (Jan 6, 2006)

Installed it on mine. No noticeable changes, including fixing my OTA reception. Arghh!


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

For those of you who issues with the 942 getting sound without a picture over HDMI when you powered it out of standby, let me know if it is improved.

Thanks, 

Jon


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> That has to be one of the most stupid idea's they have come up with.
> I would think most would want their receiver to be on the same channel it was on when put into standby. :grrr:


This was my mistake for adding this, and when its ready, it may not sound so, "stupid." The 942 is a great unit, I have one and enjoy seeing Dish continues to enhance this product, instead of walking away from it, as some have suggested in the past.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> That has to be one of the most stupid idea's they have come up with.
> I would think most would want their receiver to be on the same channel it was on when put into standby. :grrr:


Just guessing, but they might want you to be on a channel where they could tell you about new packages, new channels, and of course the latest in PPV movies and events.

Not sure if that's what Dish is planning for it, but it's what many cable companies do.


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

Have to do more testing but the Dolby Digital on WABC OTA HD in NYC area (007-01) is cutting out every few seconds. Definitely did not happen last night.

Not sure if this is something with the OTA signal or related to the new firmware. Anyone else having DD issues with OTA HD?


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

Let me clarify.

942 receiver is connected to pioneer VSX-72TXV receiver using the optical cable. 942 set to DD + PCM out.

When watching OTA HD with Dolby digital soundtrack (Lost last night, WABC NY 007-01) I get pops and clicks in audio about every minute. Seems to be worse when I first switch to that channel then it gets better as show goes on.

Also I notice a quick black screen flicker when watching OTA HD.

The black screen was present prior to L286 but the audio issue seems to be since L286.

Dave



RocketNJ said:


> Have to do more testing but the Dolby Digital on WABC OTA HD in NYC area (007-01) is cutting out every few seconds. Definitely did not happen last night.
> 
> Not sure if this is something with the OTA signal or related to the new firmware. Anyone else having DD issues with OTA HD?


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Also added:
> Remove 'Disable' button for updates


I wonder why they decided to remove the option to disable updates? In the past, I've disabled updates when trying to troubleshoot problems. Was there a huge demand by the user community to remove this option.


----------



## j_nolesfan (May 2, 2006)

mpeltz said:


> I wonder why they decided to remove the option to disable updates? In the past, I've disabled updates when trying to troubleshoot problems. Was there a huge demand by the user community to remove this option.


I'm a total nooB and I don't even have DBS TV yet but... I would venture to guess that they want to make it where they can send updates for their own security (disabling hacks, etc.) and you can't stop them.

Anyone else?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Makes sense. I also think it may be to make sure people don't disable by accident (thinking it was something else). My guess is just to make sure everyone is running the same software to make it easier for the CSRs and techs.


----------



## Green X Icepop (May 6, 2006)

Personally I liked the skip to the end button, I liked being able to skip back to the beginning easily. It was so much easier, if I started watching a show, and then stopped, and then came back later and wanted to watch it from the beginning. You could just press that button twice, other than rewinding it. That takes forever.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

That text is terrible


----------



## jscamba26 (May 7, 2006)

Ever since this update the audio cuts out terribly every few seconds on local programming channels. I am using HDMI connection only and this has gotten worse than before.

It seems to happen on ALL channels even DVR events.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

jscamba - 
Are you talking about OTA or satellite channels?


----------



## jscamba26 (May 7, 2006)

lakebum431 said:


> jscamba -
> Are you talking about OTA or satellite channels?


satellite channels


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you done a reboot on your 942? Let us know if that helps if you havent


----------



## jscamba26 (May 7, 2006)

yea a reboot helps but then it starts all over again after awhile. 
like i said it has gotten much worse with this release


----------



## DanB474 (May 28, 2004)

chewey said:


> DMA Unconditional Map-down fix
> 
> What is this?


Well, my Sacramento OTA PBS now has the correct info.... at least for the 6-1 and 6-2 digital channels. 6-1 is the PBS-HD channel which previously showed "digital service" while 6-2 copied that PBS Sat info (which was incorrect, it's different programming). These are now fixed. I've been waiting for this fix! I'm not sure if 6-3 and 6-4 are mapped, because they only show "digital service", but it's the middle of the night, and these two channels (PBS Kids and PBS You) are off the air until 6:00 am.


----------



## Stingray (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry if this is old-news, but my 942 does not show any program info in the guide for my digital OTA stations. 

Tech support seems to be unaware of the problem. Do you know if this is a known bug or do I have a unique problem. 

I do subscribe to my Dish locals and this problem does not affect my 921! Please advise. Thanks, Stingray


----------



## Stevious (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone else experiencing frequent crashing since L286? I've seen my 942 reboot itself up to 3-4 times in one day. Still looking for a pattern for the crashes, but I thought I'd ask in the meantime.


----------

